# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Gran Canaria / Fuerte oder mehr

## Schleudersturz18

Hallo,

ich stehe kurz vor dem Ende meines Studiums und wrde gerne noch einmal lnger in den Urlaub (ca. 6 Wochen). Angepeilt hatte ich wie dem Titel zu entnehmen Gran Canaria oder Fuerteventura (Aber auch fr alles offen solange es Wind gibt). Wenn mglich natrlich Camping und so gnstig wie mglich.
Vom Zeitraum her ist das ganze noch recht flexibel sollte sich aber so in den Windmonaten ab Juni/Juli abspielen. 
Da ich derzeit noch alleine das Vorhaben plane bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Mitstreiter (Studenten etc.)...? 
Also wenn Ihr euch angesprochen fhlt und bock habt einfach mal melden!
Gru

----------


## lebertran

Geilster Username der Welt! Was ist Schleudersturz...???

----------

